# Useful Links, Articles and Channels



## Deleted member 65 (Sep 14, 2020)

Sorry for not posting much informative posts, let alone threads. I've been busy with college (I think I'm the youngest on this site lol). But I do have very useful links I'd think would help have more research.

Tartary (It has an English version, but it's never updated. So bare with Google translate on this original Russian site)
Eden Saga (Made by an eccentric French dude, so his timelines and info are confusing, but I think he has some good points)
Geographicus (An auction of maps. Though I guess you can find images of them as well I hope)
[Would put more up if I find more]
Added by other people:


noblewish said:


> I would add:
> 
> Youtube Channels
> 
> ...





Schweizer said:


> Bible, old languages, blood types
> 
> Sun, chem trails and air travel
> 
> 16mm movies from early 19s to late 19s


Channels:

Charles Kos
Thunderbolts Project
Suspicous0bservers
Bright Insight
Ancient Architects
Mystery History
secureteam10
Philipp Druzhinin
The Lost History Channel TKTC
CONSPIRACY-R-US
Mud Flood
Flat Earth British
WISE UP



PrincepAugus said:


> *Sigh* Here are some Youtube videos to have some basic understanding of Medieval/Renaissance armor. Long story short, they're not as heavy as people put it, you can move around almost normally with armor on. Albeit with a bit of weight and a few limited mobility. Fighting back then is very skillful and only the rich could afford such armor, as common soldiers wear simpler armor.
> 
> Shadiversity
> Metatron
> ...


[Would put more up if I find more]





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: Useful Links and Channels


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 25, 2020)

I really like the vids from this guy right now,


_View: https://youtu.be/YBfxhbyc4qA_


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTeaCfGLItytCMsU1DQ7Wsg


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 26, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI8FIpDpNg8&t=6241s_


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 28, 2020)

http://www.celticnz.co.nz/Dodecahedron/Decoding the Druidic Dodecahedron1.html


----------



## Whitewave (Nov 28, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> http://www.celticnz.co.nz/Dodecahedron/Decoding the Druidic Dodecahedron1.html


Well, that was involved and probably more than I'll ever need to know about astronomical measurements. 
While reading it something struck me that probably needs to go in the flat earth discussion. The term "minute of arc" (not minute of straight line).
Thanks for the interesting link.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 29, 2020)

This is the ancient knowledge series, a bit old now but still well worth a look, you might not get no3 as it was not avail in this country but i have a copy that i can upload if you want.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddngc3nhs_I&list=UU5juZNuzbjbVUIvBg8pGJZQ_


	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020

Colm Gibney for star forts,

https://www.youtube.com/user/thedove67/featured


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 5, 2020)

_View: https://vimeo.com/9351470_


An oldie but a goldie!


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 9, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/gMtrPFjTNQg_


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 12, 2020)

https://anewchronology.blogspot.comhttp://chronologia.org/enhttps://andreumarfull.com/english-2/


----------



## Otherlane (Dec 12, 2020)

Hey everyone. I just started my own channel called Mastercation of Edubation. It’s meant to be a channel that poses basic questions about narratives as well as deep dives into investigating historical context. First video is up and second one will be much more in depth about the naming of America. I like to blend comedy with music and easy to follow slides in my vids. Hope you can check it out 

_View: https://youtu.be/5LblE6I4VxY_


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 21, 2020)

https://newtube.app/media/popular/1?media=all&category=overview&within=24hour


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 29, 2021)

Anyone here who knows this book? Rulers Of Evil F. Tupper Saussy : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Curved Pluto (Apr 16, 2021)

I've been listening to these guys for awhile and they have a good subscriber base but recently they have really digging into tartaria. so for those of you who havent heard of them here is the link. very good info and researchers

Now You See TV - YouTube


----------



## davtash (Apr 16, 2021)

Great site not enough time to read and watch all I can now


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 16, 2021)

This is a great forum for media fakery and even goes into what we do here at this forum.

https://cluesforum.info/index.php?sid=afa993cb52199b36bc27de81b558859a
One to get started.

https://cluesforum.info/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=2122


----------



## RaeWest (Apr 22, 2021)

*I'll post some links here*, mainly to be fairly sure they appear her somewhere.
They are new here; for some reason the gatekeeper types say they aren't new.

*Hexzane527* • Hexzane527: WW2 Revisionism and Hitler as part of a Jewish conspiracy
*MilesWMathis* • Miles Mathis. Commentary, reviews, useful site searcher, and mirrored files.   By Rae West.
*Rerevisionist* • How the ‘Chosen People’ Arranged and Won WW2
      (May as well include nuclear scepticism  https://nukelies.org )

The underlying theme is that Jews act as a *distributed nation unlike others *in mutual communication.  All those links are on my site, and arranged to be searchable and in fairly simple HTML.   As regards world wars, the 'chosen people' link is one long file, with a lot of comcined information.  Hexzane (who's French, I think) is differently arranged, with anomalous items mainly on WW2 and generally viewing Hitler as Jewish, with the associated behaviour.  However, his articles on such things as *D-Day, suspiciously easy invasion of France, Gibraltar, GB in the Far East* etc etc so far as I know have not been sanswered or debated. They were written at different time from a few years ago. It's unlikely that many people will have heard his nickname; I'm doing my best to bring him to people's attention.


----------



## dreamtime (May 26, 2021)

https://www.jessewaugh.com/blog/2016/6/10/are-akhenaten-nefertiti-and-amarna-all-a-fake-hoax
https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2010/oct/24/egyptian-replicas-manchester-tutankhamun
german video on it.


----------



## Oracle (Jul 2, 2021)

Effects of electromagnetic fields exposure on the antioxidant defense system


----------



## Mike Nolan (Jul 2, 2021)

This channel is pretty good. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVFRY1pmt5B40Dn6QzH4t_g/videos


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quJG-WERsCk_



Mike Nolan said:


> This channel is pretty good.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVFRY1pmt5B40Dn6QzH4t_g/videos
> 
> ...



He also make all the music in his videos.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW-uA1MZGsg_


----------



## Oracle (Aug 12, 2021)

A very detailed resource for anyone researching the fall of the Roman Empire I came across today.
Events List


----------



## Bitbybit (Sep 8, 2021)

Gunnar heinsohns latest:
Creation of the First Millennium
(Very good)


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 15, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aii8y_e4gFc_


----------



## nomad887 (Nov 10, 2021)

In brief this is a theory pieced together over 10 years that brings together various conspiracies and odd occurrences in nature to bring forth evidence of an ancient global civilization that some how harnessed or interacted with the earths electro-magnetic field through the use of megalithic structures and piezoelectric crystals.

unifyingtheory.blogspot.com/2021/10/the-unifying-theory.html


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 20, 2021)

Zionists rejoice:

2,000-year-old ‘Freedom to Zion’ coins found in biblical heartland

Luckily for the archeologists, one coin came with the date "year two" on it, so dating was pretty easy.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Dec 4, 2021)

ResearchGate | Find and share research 
Fomenko, climate and almost everything.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 6, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&v=ZrrgkUPzyJk&feature=share_


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 12, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLVWHhk-XFu7it41CHF0FXg/videos


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS5iIq60SU0&list=PLieGYtwr7-5Yakr3-L1Tq3ZDzKQmrcAv9&index=1_


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 7, 2022)

Alexandria gazette, commercial and political. [volume] (Alexandria [Va.]) 1812-1817, May 28, 1816, Image 2

state of Rome in 1813


----------



## ViniB (Jan 8, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Zionists rejoice:
> 
> 2,000-year-old ‘Freedom to Zion’ coins found in biblical heartland
> 
> Luckily for the archeologists, one coin came with the date "year two" on it, so dating was pretty easy.


Found this interesting IG post about a find archeologists made, with a huge variety of coins from all kinds of periods. They assume it's from the fall of constantinople


----------



## dreamtime (Feb 20, 2022)

*Archaeological surprise find is buried again*

The most recent amphitheater of the Roman Empire in Switzerland has just been uncovered. Why it is now to be filled in and built over.

It was less than a month ago that what was probably the youngest amphitheater of the Imperium Romanum was discovered during construction work in Switzerland. The excavations in Kaiseraugst were accompanied by archaeologists from the canton of Aargau, since the construction site was adjacent to a Roman quarry.

Nevertheless, none of the experts had expected to come across historical masonry - so they were all the more surprised when an oval ring of walls came to light: a sensational find dating back to late antiquity and the 4th century AD.

But instead of continuing research, the find is now being backfilled and a boathouse is being built on the site.

The procedure serves to preserve the archaeological substance, explains Thomas Doppler, head of the Canton Archaeology Aargau. "Today, we work intensively to ensure that find sites are not uncovered in the first place. The protection and preservation of a find is the top priority in the canton of Aargau." Only if there is no other way, objects are revealed, Doppler explains the archaeological procedure.

In this particular case, he says, they are very grateful to be able to preserve the most recent find from the entire Roman Empire of Late Antiquity in the ground. "This way, it's not exposed to weathering or even erosion, the country saves on maintenance, and the space is put to practical use to boot."

Making this process possible are new technologies that allow discoveries to be surveyed and studied underground. As recently as December, Cambridge University archaeologists produced a detailed map of the ancient Roman city of Falerii Novi - all without having to excavate.

The new methods are a great step forward: they preserve finds for later generations, explains Doppler, who wants to establish this approach slowly but steadily with his team. "It takes a lot of awareness work and good cooperation with the builders - with the amphitheater we have an ideal case and we plan to do it the same way with all other objects and finds in the future."

Archäologischer Überraschungsfund wird wieder eingegraben


----------



## Whitewave (Feb 22, 2022)

How is that even a "find"? It is literally a cover-up.


----------



## dakotamoon (May 18, 2022)

I've always wondered:  Who wrote the Bible, what were their sources? Did they follow them faithful to those sources, what were the political influences on them while translating the bible?

The Slavic Bible, and the Greek and Russian Orthodox have 77 books, the KJV only 66. 

This book details an amazing search through the catacombs of Rome, and Constantinople .. an amazing tale of how books are found .. still to this day. 

Was Jesus Jewish? Not according to History:  

The archko volume : or, The archeological writings of the Sanhedrim and Talmuds of the Jews (intra secus) ... : Mahan, W. D. (William Dennes), 1824-1906 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 3, 2022)

ViniB said:


> Found this interesting IG post about a find archeologists made, with a huge variety of coins from all kinds of periods. They assume it's from the fall of constantinople
> 
> View attachment 15489​



Found the source: Archaeologists discover Medieval treasure hoard in Central Hungary



dreamtime said:


> Zionists rejoice:
> 
> 2,000-year-old ‘Freedom to Zion’ coins found in biblical heartland
> 
> Luckily for the archeologists, one coin came with the date "year two" on it, so dating was pretty easy.



There was a similarily dubious found a couple years earlier: 2,000-year-old coins from 'great revolt' discovered in time for Passover


----------



## ViniB (Jun 7, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Found the source: Archaeologists discover Medieval treasure hoard in Central Hungary
> 
> 
> 
> There was a similarily dubious found a couple years earlier: 2,000-year-old coins from 'great revolt' discovered in time for Passover


Speaking of dubious find, today i read an article about a book of a famous jesuit that was lost for 300+- years and then it was "found" in a library, by chance, in rome and then it went to the Lisboa Library somehow...... so many red flags with the whole thing that i'll try to make a thread about it


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 29, 2022)

Seems like the US deep state has co-opted TikTok, instead of destroying it: The NATO to TikTok Pipeline: Why is TikTok Employing So Many National Security Agents?


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 23, 2022)

And again, an important contemporary document is revealed to be a forgery:

After an internal investigation of the findings of a Georgia State University professor of history, the University of Michigan Library has concluded that its "Galileo manuscript" — for almost a century considered one of the jewels of the library’s collection — is not a document written by Galileo himself in 1609 and 1610 but a 20th-century fake, most likely executed by the well-known forger Tobia Nicotra.​
Researcher discovers "Galileo manuscript" forgery

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/17/arts/galileo-forgery-university-of-michigan.html

Nicotra has been called „perhaps the cleverest forger on record". Not much is known about him. He was probably responsible for more than 500 forgeries of letters, musical manuscripts, and other manuscripts attributed to figures such as George Washington, Christopher Columbus, the Marquis de Lafayette, Martin Luther, Leonardo da Vinci, Mozart, Gluck, and Händel. Well-known institutions bought his forgeries and for a long time considered them to be originals.

The question arises whether there was a network in Italy behind Nicotra that commissioned these forgeries. Milan has always been a stronghold of papal forgery workshops. According to Gedeon Borsa, about 60% of the printing presses in the 15th and 16th centuries in Italy were located in six cities (Venice, Rome, Milan, Naples, Bologna, and Florence).

Nicotra used a paper with the watermark AS/BMO from a paper mill in Bergamo in Italy, which was used only from 1790, more than 150 years later than claimed.

And the document, according to the university, was thought to be among the first pieces of “observational data that showed objects orbiting a body other than the earth.”​​A 17th-Century Galileo Manuscript Proving the Earth Isn't the Center of the Universe Has Been Deemed a 20th-Century Forgery | Artnet News

The connection to the Vatican is a cardinal named Pietro Maffi. The document...

...had been authenticated by Cardinal Pietro Maffi, who “compared this leaf with a Galileo autograph letter in his collection”, the university noted​
Treasured Galileo manuscript is a forgery, University of Michigan says

Pietro Maffi seems to have been a bit obsessed with Galilei:

His love for science once provoked Pisa's outrage, when Maffi proposed to erect a statue of Galileo Galilei, the scientist condemned by the Inquisition as a heretic.​​Pietro Maffi - Wikipedia​


----------



## AthroposRex (Aug 24, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Anyone here who knows this book? Rulers Of Evil F. Tupper Saussy : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Wow.  This book is fascinating. Definitely worth a read.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 5, 2022)

Great article on Christianity, spirituality and psychopathy: In the Name of the Father IV: Catholicism, Cathars, Psychopaths and Satanists


----------



## space966 (Sep 19, 2022)

Europe's severe drought is unearthing ancient artifacts from 'Spanish Stonehenge' to Emperor Nero's bridge

It means, it can be under our nose & we can't see it.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 24, 2022)

Intriguing history researched curated mapped and timelined

Lots and lots of information for history researchers organized in a very useful fashion.


----------



## Bitbybit (Oct 27, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLVWHhk-XFu7it41CHF0FXg/videos
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS5iIq60SU0&list=PLieGYtwr7-5Yakr3-L1Tq3ZDzKQmrcAv9&index=1_




the video and account has been removed :I


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 27, 2022)

Bitbybit said:


> the video and account has been removed :I



Archive.org shows the name of the channel: https://web.archive.org/web/2021122...e.com/channel/UCLVWHhk-XFu7it41CHF0FXg/videos

Looks like he created a new one: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCb-TrjjmSs7D1dsH9p-3tNg/videos


----------



## _harris (Nov 3, 2022)

I just discovered this absolutely fantastic map tool for showing sea level changes.

You can input whatever water level you like, it's also got a pretty decent amount of zoomage!

United Kingdom Flood Map: Elevation Map, Sea Level Rise Map


----------



## Bitbybit (Dec 28, 2022)

Some critics of dendrochronology
Cybis Dendrochronology – and History


----------



## Uncaught_Exception (Jan 1, 2023)

The Powers That Be made considerable efforts to conquer India through the British. Would they give it all up to some local leaders after two centuries, or did they have their very own set of leaders/movements for a post-British Subcontinent? For the first time ever in history,  we analyze the failed “Rebellion” of 1857 as a Spook Op. And we discover that it is being used as a Playbook for Spook Ops to the present day! 

Full link: The Secret History of British India’s “Freedom Movements” | Cabal Times


----------



## Uncaught_Exception (Jan 1, 2023)

Long before Guantanamo Bay was developed as a no-escape prison, the British began setting up an island prison on the Andaman island. They had just established themselves in the Indian Subcontinent, and were busy dealing with thousands of freedom fighters taken as prisoners. But as we learn, the prison became much more than that.....

More: List of Indian Freedom Fighters held at the the notorious Cellular Jail at Andaman Island | Cabal Times


----------

